# ISDN (via USB Modem)



## lukelukeluke (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
Ich habe Suse Linux 9.3 und ein Zyxel omni.net LCD Plus ISDN-Modem, welches per USB angeschlossen ist. Wenn ich in den Hardwareinformationen nachsehe, wird folgendes angezeigt:

```
--Omni NET Modem / ISDN TA
+--Alter eindeutiger Schlüssel: AEDV.PUyFA9bfw4F
+--Bus: USB
+--Eindeutiger Code: cLrx.GNumcH6sZkB
+--Gerät: Omni NET Modem / ISDN TA
+--Gerätename: /dev/ttyUSB0
++-Gerätenummern
+--Hersteller: ZyXEL Communications Corp.
+--Kennung des Geräts: 200704
+--Klasse (spec): Serieller Controller
+--Klasse: Kommunikations-Controller
+--Lieferanten-ID: 198022
+--Modell: ZyXEL Omni NET Modem / ISDN TA
+--Prog.-Schnittstelle: 128
++-Ressourcen
+--Treiber: omninet
+--Version: 3.00
+--bus_hwcfg: usb
+--dev_names
¦+--/dev/ttyUSB0
+--hotplug: usb
+--sysfs_bus_id: 1-2:1.0
```
Jedoch ist das auch schon alles. In der ISDN oder Modem-Konfiguration wird nichts angezeigt (keine automatisch gefundenen Geräte). Ich finde keinen Ort, an welchem ich das Modem zum laufen bringen könnte.
Die Pakete "i4l-base", "i4l-isdnlog" und "i4l-vbox" habe ich installiert. Zudem habe ich mit modprobe die Module "isdn", "hisax", "hisax_isac" und "capi" geladen.
Eigentlich möchte ich isdnlog mit dem Modem verwenden uim zu loggen, wer anruft. Dies kann ich sogar starten (*isdnlog /dev/ttyUSB0*):

```
isdnlog Version 4.70 starting
Holiday Version 1.10-Germany [12-Apr-1999] loaded [11 entries from /usr/lib/isdn/holiday-de.dat]
Dest V1.01: File '/usr/lib/isdn/dest.cdb' opened fine - Dest 1.0 int (+h) AT DE NL CH BE CN
Zone V1.25: Provider 0 File '/usr/lib/isdn/zone-de-dtag.cdb' opened fine - V1.25 K2 C2 N256 T157147 O1 L5
Rates   Version 3.12 [27-Feb-2005 22:15:34] loaded [87 Providers, 0 skipped, 1325 Zones, 4755 Areas, 86 Services, 726 Comments, 10 eXceptions, 65 Redirects, 4298 Rates from /usr/lib/isdn/rate-de.dat]
(ISDN subsystem with ISDN_MAX_CHANNELS > 16 detected, ioctl(IIOCNETGPN) is available)
isdn.conf:0 active channels, 2 MSN/SI entries
(Data versions: iprofd=0x06  net_cfg=0x06  /dev/isdninfo=0x01)
Everything is fine, isdnlog-4.70 is running in full featured mode.
```
Dann scheint es zu funktionieren, ich finde aber keine Datei "/var/log/isdn.log", nichts reagiert wenn ein Anruf rein kommt.
Jedoch läuft das ja nur mit hisax-Treibern, wie ich in der man gelesen habe. Laut hardware verwendet mein Modem den "omninet"-Treiber...?
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich mein Problem lösen kann? Oder sollte ich vielleicht einfach eine PCI ISDN-Karte auf eBay kaufen und mit dieser versuchen? Auf dem Internet steht eben überall, das man isdnlog so starten muss: "isdnlog /dev/isdnctrl0". Das gibt bei mir aber "No such device". Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass mein Modem USB ist?
"cat /dev/ttyUSB0" gibt leider nichts an (auch nicht bei Anruf).
Danke für jede Idee!


----------



## lukelukeluke (11. Juli 2007)

Ich habe jetzt eine andere ISDN-Karte gekauft, nachdem ich es mit dieser nicht hingekriegt habe --> mit der funktioniert nun fast alles (mit capisuite kann ich faxen und auch isdnlog funktioniert, obwohl Capi und kein HiSax Treiber)... Nur muss ich jedesmal in Yast auf die Konfigurationsseite der ISDN-Karte gehen und dann mit OK bestätigen (dann macht Yast all die Eintragungen), erst dann funktionierts. Wenn ich neu starte, gehts nicht mehr. Weder kann ich isdnlog noch capisuite manuell starten, es geht erst, wenn ich auf dieser Seite mit OK bestätige.
Kann mir jemand sagen wass egnau Yast macht, wenn die ISDN-Karten-Konfiguration bestätigt wird? Welche Befehle auf dem System es ausführt und welche Konfigurationsdateien es anpasst? Evtl lädt es mit modprobe eine bestimmte Anzahl Kenrelmodule (wie kann ich die anzeigen? modprobe -l zeigt ja alle an, auch die nicht geladenen...)?


----------

